# Stupidest thing you've done



## patata (Sep 24, 2013)

I once sprayed mosquito spray in my eyes just to see what would happen and I was seeing only shades for 3-4 hours.Shit was really scary.

I also,once,got my foot ran over by a car for a 2$ bet.That was painfull.
Alot...


----------



## Nicki (Sep 24, 2013)

Suicide attempt.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Sep 24, 2013)

Forgetting to check a file back into Team Foundation Server, sitting here having to run the whole process again, while the rest of the office thinks it's already taken care of and running perfectly, which it likely won't be once the process finishes - i'll have tons of bugs to work out - Shit!


----------



## Joose (Sep 24, 2013)

Letting a car get repo'd. Stupid, stupid 18 year old I was.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 24, 2013)

Stuck my tongue to a power supply jack for a keyboard once, I was around 15 years old I think. Wondered what would happen. I found out alright, got one of those quick X-rays you see in Tom and Jerry cartoons. Don't try this at home kiddies!!!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Sep 24, 2013)

join this forum


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 24, 2013)

When I was younger I was really fascinated with lighters in cars. One day I pushed one in until it got red, and thought it would be a good idea to touch it to see if it was really that hot. Needless to say it didn't feel good. To this day I have no idea why I thought it was a good idea at the time to do that. Luckily I didn't burn myself too bad though.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 24, 2013)

Pissed on my sisters doll house when I was very very drunk one night


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 24, 2013)

Marry for love instead of money.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 24, 2013)

maliciousteve said:


> Pissed on my sisters doll house when I was very very drunk one night


 
Lol!! Rock 'n' Roll!!!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 24, 2013)

Start to play the bass. As if guitar-realm wasn't enough of a money hole for me...


----------



## no_dice (Sep 24, 2013)

Stuck tweezers in an electrical outlet in 6th grade and put the whole classroom out of power for the last hour of the day.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 24, 2013)

Every guitar I've ever sold as well. Really kick myself at some of them. There's nothing more expensive than regret.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 24, 2013)

Had unprotected sex. With three women. In a 24 hour period. 

I was angry at my ex and decided to try the whore shoe out since she seemed to enjoy it. I could have ruined a few lives. Wrap it up kiddies, the clap is everywhere (I didn't catch anything or multiply, by the grace of God or numbers or whatever you believe in).


----------



## bcolville (Sep 24, 2013)

15 year old me tried tuning a guitar without unlocking the nut. I was like "why isnt this thing changing". Then it snapped

*Edit: Wizard status*


----------



## caskettheclown (Sep 24, 2013)

Suicide attempt


Also my last couple ex girlfriends. Trust me they where stupid.


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 24, 2013)

Joining the military.

Aside from that, selling my last drumkit.


----------



## ilyti (Sep 24, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> When I was younger I was really fascinated with lighters in cars. One day I pushed one in until it got red, and thought it would be a good idea to touch it to see if it was really that hot. Needless to say it didn't feel good. To this day I have no idea why I thought it was a good idea at the time to do that. Luckily I didn't burn myself too bad though.


Yep, I did this when I was about 8 years old. So stupid.


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 24, 2013)

Called the cops on myself while extremely drunk.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2013)

Moved back to Ohio from Florida.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Sep 24, 2013)

Your mom.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 24, 2013)

Unprotected sex while I was in high school. Had a few pregnancy scares with my girlfriend at the time and since I was only 16/17 at the time I was f**king terrified and didn't know what I would have done if she had gotten knocked up.


----------



## mcd (Sep 24, 2013)

with the aid of Alcohol fell off a 20 foot bridge into the Kansas river, it was November...not warm!


----------



## MetalThrasher (Sep 24, 2013)

With the aid of alcohol of course 12 years ago I punched through a glass window then passed out with my hand still bleeding. Went to the hospital the following morning hung over as hell to get stitched up. Early 20's live and learn LOL.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 24, 2013)

Not get treated for depression until after my life was already totally ....ed up because of it.


----------



## misingonestring (Sep 24, 2013)

Thrown rocks at a yellow jacket nest.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Sep 24, 2013)

misingonestring said:


> Thrown rocks at a yellow jacket nest.



I hate and I mean hate yellow jackets! You couldn't pay me enough to do that. Found out the hard way I'm allergic to them. I'd rather get punched then get stung by one or more of those bastards.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 24, 2013)

Most of these are repeats but...

blind suicide dive in 3 ft of water[cracked my head]
looking for something under my bed with a lighter [set it on fire]
ran down the ladder from the upstairs attic facing forward [landed smooth though]
got in the car with some girl i knew[ her ex tried to run us off the road]
[got in a car with a stranger] 
[got in a car with a stranger again x's countless]
chose this username
I didnt realize how stupid unprotected sex was
took my dads bullets to school in 2nd grade [got expelled]
went to a friend house to smoke on a smoke break during drivers ed came back a couple hours later
[got expelled]
wore the wrong color in the wrong neighborhood when i had this door to door gig[almost got shot]
working for a door to door gig lol It wasnt that bad though actually...
scratched the oil pan on my first whip but didnt get it repaired [the engine died]
Tried add medication []
Bought a whip off a buddy[ total lemon]
Bought an apt off of craigslist [shitty neighbors]
ran upstairs with a knife [stabbed myself in the thigh]
ran after some girl with my shoes untied in preschool [concussion]
....ed with some guy in gym class in hs [got beat up]
online dating [self explanatory]


----------



## Necris (Sep 24, 2013)

Put a good amount of that on a sandwich, ate it, forgot to wipe off my hands. Went to go use the bathroom, touched my junk, inferno.


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 25, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Moved back to Ohio from Florida.



This so hard. I miss Orlando a lot.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 25, 2013)

drank myself to death.


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 25, 2013)

Drank far to much and ended up some dodgy situations in rough parts of Senegal.

Drank and shagged my way through 2 weeks in Brazil instead of seeing the sites and experiencing the culutre.

Drinking too heavily and saying stupid shit to girls and alsmot getting laid out my pissed of boyfriends.

Wasted money (alot of money) on random shite that I didn't need and never will need.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Sep 25, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> Marry for love instead of money.



Idiot! 



mcd said:


> with the aid of Alcohol fell off a 20 foot bridge into the Kansas river, it was November...not warm!



This, except it was concrete not water. On the plus side I had to have a titanium plate and 9 screws put in my wrist which are still in there today, so I can actually say to most people: I am literally more fvcking metal than you. \m/


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 25, 2013)

Has anyone done the cinnamon challenge.... 

This was the best one imo


----------



## Malkav (Sep 25, 2013)

Accepted a job I shouldn't have accepted because I should have known better from past experience.

Next month will be my final month here.


----------



## ASoC (Sep 25, 2013)

Dated a stupid bitch for way too long

Ate hot wings and then forgot to wash hands before removing contact lenses (ouch)

Believed my passenger when they said I had enough room to clear a parked Land Rover

Trusted a girl when she said she was on birth control and went in bareback (nothing happened, but I was still dumb)

Trusted a bunch of people that I shouldn't have

I'm sure there are many more things I could add to the list, but these are the things that stand out to me


----------



## patata (Sep 25, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Has anyone done the cinnamon challenge....
> 
> This was the best one imo




Cinnamon challege ruined my lungs for a day.
Apparently you're not supposed to take the deep breath near the spoon.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 25, 2013)

Got married.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 25, 2013)

maliciousteve said:


> Pissed on my sisters doll house when I was very very drunk one night



This reminds me of my most shameful act for which I feel terrible to this day.  I was a very well behaved kid, but when coming to view a new home with my parents at age 5, I wandered back upstairs, pissed in the little girls doll house and wrote on her walls with makeup before leaving. 
I have no idea why I did this. Never saw them again or heard anything from them. That room is now my room


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 25, 2013)

Some other incredibly stupid decisions that I've learned from but regret:

-Popped 5 high mg adderalls in one sitting thinking I was some kind of drug-immune badass in 10th grade. Literally believed my last moments of life were occurring. 

-Was f*cking some skank in 10th grade who hated her bf, came to me after he'd do something f*cked up to her, and lead me to believe that we were gonna be together. She got found out and was labeled a slut by everyone, so she told the bf that I raped her(but not the police or anyone else ) so he and I fought in a sketchy scene where he arrived with about 30 mates meanwhile I was with 1 and a bunch of people watching. I was kicking his ass, his buddies stopped the fight, he went to shake my hand and snuck me with several unanswered shots and left with his friends, leaving me with a bloodied and bruised face for weeks. She then got back with him after the incident. I hope the slut dies. I never wish death on people, but damn was I stupid back then. 

-Spent several months' worth of savings for a half stack on a lot of high grade bud back in 9th grade

-Tried being a good guy for family members when I received my grant checks for school. Struggled financially every semester, was never paid back a single cent by said family members, and was ridiculed by said family members for being bad with money management while I was hitting a heavy, rough patch in life.

-Moved back to New Jersey from Orlando.

-Stayed in New Jersey for fear of leaving my siblings behind and to perhaps bring the family back together. Didn't work out. My family hates each other and are segregated into "sides" and I'm relatively sure my siblings couldn't care less that I exist and care about them.

-Didn't finish school to pursue full-time work. Have been in and out of jobs since then and easily could have had my associate's by now.


Ya live and learn, amirite?


----------



## vansinn (Sep 25, 2013)

Congesting black Lebanon with two other skydivers before going up on high-altitude hop'n'pop long distance canopy ride, in total overclouded weather.
Riding an offroad bike up a steep mountain slope for a great sunset wasn't stupid. Riding it down after the exaggerated sunset colors on same recipe was.. _interesting.._ Girlfriend choose to walk 
Pissing on an electric fence. However, no matter age, you gotta try this once in a lifetime, hahaha..
Yes, I've been young, dumb, and full of c.. too.. now, I'm older, wiser and just dumb :lmao:


----------



## Winspear (Sep 25, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Stupid shit




Your posts make me laugh because whenever I read them I imagine that you are the kid in your avatar


----------



## jbab (Sep 25, 2013)

Put some icy hot on my back, forgot to wash my hands, had a wank, youknowwhathappenednext...


----------



## Winspear (Sep 25, 2013)

jbab said:


> Put some icy hot on my back, forgot to wash my hands, had a wank, youknowwhathappenednext...



Here's a good example of a stupid thing I _didn't_ do. I was at a small houseparty once and my girlfriend had way too much to drink. Spent a good couple of hours in the bathroom with her and put her to bed. Head back to the action to find that the small group of people left are applying Deep Heat (same kinda product) to their genitals to earn slices of pizza. I distinctly remember the line "My clit is on fire". Just grabbed myself a slice of pizza and sat down infront of the TV


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 25, 2013)

Everyone should try it at least one time.


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 25, 2013)

Ooooh, here's another one:

I got really drunk at Denny's one time(That alone is worth a post in this thread) and spat game to the mid 40's spanish bartender.

The stupidest part is what I said. I opened up with some slick shit, right, then said "When's the last time you been witta young n*gga?" all slurred, but still trying to be smooth.

Luckily, she laughed it off and was super chill about it and even said she was flattered. I left without a care in the world. But, I immediately facepalmed when I woke up in the morning. I haven't set foot in the Denny's bar since. 

The line is now an inside joke with my brother-in-law, who was with me when it happened, and I.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gear-whored a lot and blew a lot of money on guitars I did not want, got rid of guitars I loved and never got gear I always wanted.

Left college and decided to work and stay local in Richmond, Virginia.

Fell in love with a 17/18 year old girl thinking she was much older than what she really was, eventually lead to a suicide attempt 

Did not take advantage of a lot of things in my high school and college years. 

Did not take control of my problems until it was too late. 

Wrecked my Ford Truck. 

Decided to stay single for all of my life because of my own insecurities. To those who had unprotected sex, at least you had sex  (I kid I kid)

Got a laptop and became addicted to it.


----------



## Khaerruhl (Sep 25, 2013)

I bit down on one of those electric wires (cabels? main? Im not sure, help me out) that lamps are powered by. ZAP. I bite down a couple of times more. ZAP. I distinctly remember the taste. It's really hard to describe.

Not putting my foot down and become the man I wanted to be earlier.


----------



## necronile (Sep 25, 2013)

Going to military school.


----------



## Mike (Sep 25, 2013)

Spit a habanero pepper out of the window of a moving car and the wind caused the mist to come back into my eyes. On top of being blinded I had some kind of allergic reaction where I could not breathe and and my muscles all stiffened up.

Don't do that boys and girls.


----------



## Pweaks (Sep 25, 2013)

Screwed up a relationship with "the one". There's nothing more painful than experiencing unrequited love.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 25, 2013)

Pweaks said:


> Screwed up a relationship with "the one". There's nothing more painful than experiencing unrequited love.



This. Oh.... this.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Sep 25, 2013)

Thought it would be a great idea to put my friend in my car trunk and have him yell for help as I cruised through town. Some lady completely freaked and called the cops. It was amusing but definitely a bad idea.

Liquid cemented somebody's mailbox so it couldn't be opened.

Got drunk and pissed in the hallway while I was half asleep. My mom wasn't very happy when she woke up to that on Mother's Day.

My cousin burned me with a lighter so I put a liquid nitrogen wart remover to his nipple. It has remained hard ever since. Even four years later.

Got drunk a few weeks ago and blatantly pissed in the street. Luckily my cousin rushed me before any cars came. I was too oblivious.

Freshmen year I snorted a line of sour crystal stuff from a pack of sour patch kids. Went to class with tears running down my face.


----------



## vilk (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeez, all you guys keep saying unprotected sex... even with your girlfriends? even with girls who are on the pill? Man, if that's stupid, I must be completely retarded. But I've never gotten sick and I have no children (to my knowledge (I pull out, of course)).


The stupidest thing I did? Take out loans to go to school and major in something I'll never be able to pay them back with and then moving to Japan. I feel like I wasted the past 5 years of my life.

Also moving in with my girlfriend.

and buying a really big combo amp instead of a halfstack. I dunno man I just didn't understand things. 

smoking fake pot for a few months. I'm pretty sure that stuff is literally the only drug I've ever done that actually hurt my brain. Also one time I ate a whole back of triple C's and I probably would have died if I didn't throw up.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 27, 2013)

meth  

age 20-26...never get that time, or $$$, or gear or so many other things back.....I did get out of it with my all my teeth and no unfortunate diseases so thankful for that at least 



ps: Im 31 now clean for 5 years


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 27, 2013)

First time I took a flight, [maybe? idk] After I sat down, I pressed the button for alcohol service but they told me we had to start flying first. I dont see why it really matters, but I didnt know that at the time.

I also had on a "turban" I guess but I would just wrap my hair up with anything really, and I had on an army fatigue jacket because I wore it all the time, but yea I didnt realized that's why everybody was staring and they kept searching me at the thing and let everyone else through no probs, like you cant wear that shit at an airport I guess...

For about 5 mins or so I fell for the youtube april fools prank where they said they were shutting down youtube.

Tried out for the swim team ...all kinds of fail....

Tried out for the basket ball team, ended up puking an hour or so in. I got picked hard, all i could think of was, how the hell did he know i was going to move there.

Joined the baseball team , slid at first base ... 
when i was last up, for some reason i was more concerned with how accurate the pitcher could get the ball over the plate than actually swinging, so i just watched them go over the plate and by the time i decided to swing he threw some shitty ball i swung at and lost the game for us.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 28, 2013)

List of stupid things I've done? Do you guys really wanna spend the next week reading?
Oh the _stupidest_ thing I've done. In that case, I'll go with "survive childbirth". 
I'm a bright ray of sunshine, aren't I?


----------



## Lifestalker (Sep 28, 2013)

My god, I don't know where to start.

*ONE OF* my most memorable .... ups:

Went on a rampage with two of my best friends the night of high school graduation. We took our cars onto the golf course and done countless amounts of donuts and burnouts (mostly on the greens). We took shovels and dug up as much of each green as we could and tossed the dirt/turf into the sand traps. Threw the flags into the creek. Went to the shed where they keep the golf carts and flattened all the tires. After we were done, we were all chilling in the clubhouse parking lot like we had nothing else in the world to do. Got a ticket for loitering. The next day, we were all three questioned about the events that took place. Obviously we were freaking the .... out. Our parents get called and it was in the paper that if anyone knew who done the damage, the owner would personally give a $20,000 reward leading to the arrest. It ended up being about $150,000 worth of damage.  Luckily, we were all three questioned at the same time and were able to keep our composure. The officers and course owner said there was no way they could prove it was us and let us go. Seeing the damages in daylight was shocking. It looked ten times worse...lol. 

The next day, I went back to the clubhouse to grab some food (I done this a lot). The owner pulled me aside and told me to leave and if I ever show my face around there again, he would hang me in a tree and set me on fire. This son of a bitch had us on camera and you could see my face as clear as day. He took me to the office and showed me the feed of us doing donuts on the practice green. Why he didn't tell the cops is something that will stay with me for the rest of my life. Later, I did find out it gave him a good reason to do a bunch of course upgrades. 

Being almost 18 and in that situation, I thought I was going to prison for the rest of my life. I cried because I just knew someone was going to find out and I would be getting raped by Deebo. lol


----------



## Negav (Sep 28, 2013)

I think I need to share some of my .... ups:

I dated the sister of my last best friend. Lost my best friend cause of this. She was the one and I ....ed up. So lost her too.

Friend-zoned a girl I liked without noticing. I told her I saw her as a best friend, like a sister. That must be when she stopped liking me.

A girl asked me If i wanted to eat with her, I said "i can't" ( regretted that one for a long while, really liked the girl)

There was this girl that might have liked me and i never payed attention to her, I was too shy. Still regret it.

I didn't eat lunch most of the time during 8th grade. Due to this I'm short and became hypoglycemic. 

I went out with a girl (i still don't know why) that was the enemy of my first girlfriend. ....ed that relationship up. 

Those are some.


----------



## wespaul (Sep 28, 2013)

I was seeing this girl (coworker) on the DL. She still lived with the father of her daughter, but weren't married. After almost a year, she wanted more out of the relationship. I told her if we were going to be anything more than a fling, she'd have to leave him. She did, and boy did it go south quick. We were together for about another year (actually living together), but then weird shit started happening and I was sure she was cheating (surprise, surprise --I know). I moved into an apartment close to work and broke it off.

That in itself was pretty stupid, but another coworker lived in the same apartment complex I moved into (she was the one that recommended them to me when I was wanting to move). We started a little fling that went on for a few months, until I realized she had a boyfriend, so I broke it off with her.

Okay, this is where it starts to get weird. My old fling from before was friends with the newer fling (we all worked together), and she ended up moving in with her. This prompted a lot of late-night knocks on my door where we hooked up. After we broke up (when I left her and moved out), she went back to the father, but didn't move in --she was just using him for his money, and staying with our mutual coworker friend. So I'd see the guy in the complex a lot (I like to sit on my porch and play guitar).

Every time the guy would see me, he'd say some smart-ass shit about how I couldn't hang onto her (nevermind that _I_ was the one that left her) and how I just couldn't handle her (nevermind that she was coming over looking to hook up almost every night). I always let it roll off my back. Anyway, cut to about a month later, both of the girls show up at my door and, well, we start something that goes on for a few months.

Now, for the dumbest thing I've ever done in my whole life (oh yes, _it's about to get all stupid up in here_):

One day they were having a birthday BBQ, and both boyfriends were over. Everything was going alright, but the father-boyfriend guy keeps giving me shit, and as I got more alcohol in me, my tolerance was getting lower and lower for taking it. The other boyfriend was fine, since he didn't know what was going on anyway. 

Toward the end of the night, I finally had enough, and I took out my iphone (it was the 1st one when they just came out) to show him a picture of both girls on, uh, me, and I told him "this was last night" (which was also true). The guy went into a rage, smashed my new $500 iphone, then went inside to scream at his girlfriend, and he told the other guy what he saw. When they both came out, the father-boyfriend started screaming at me, but the other guy charged me without saying a thing. I don't want to make excuses or anything, but I was very drunk at this time, so I took an ass-beating from hell without really being able to defend myself at all. The whole time the girls are screaming for him to stop, and then finally the father-boyfriend pulls him off of me and tells him that's enough (which is odd, him being the voice of reason in all this, the guy who hates me). Things settle down, and the father-boyfriend turns around and punches me in the face and then they both start kicking the shit out of me. I don't remember much of anything after this.

It was not a good day. I hurt for weeks. I couldn't go to the cops, either, because the father-boyfriend guy used to be an officer and has a lot of friends on the force (also has a lot of city official friends). We lived in a small town, so I basically had to take my ass-kicking and smashed phone back home and couldn't do anything about it.

Sitting down and writing this really puts things in perspective --I can't believe what a degenerate I was. I fully deserved that beating, in retrospect. I didn't talk to the girls much after that, even though they did try to come over from time to time. I have one of the girls on Facebook (she's now married to a completely different dude), and every time she's in town she messages me looking to hook up (which I ignore). I feel bad for the husband.

I wish Apple had that cloud technology back then, though. When he smashed my phone, I lost all of those awesome pictures, and I've never been in that type of situation again to get more, haha. That whole beating could've been prevented if I just didn't show him that damn picture.

Sorry if all that is confusing, but I didn't want to use any real names, and I had to condense like two and a half years of stuff into a medium-sized post.


----------



## AndruwX (Sep 29, 2013)

Kinda funny reading people here regretting unprotected sex, I think you guys refer having unprotected sexwith random bitches? With my ex it was birth control + get the dick out before...

Let's see, stupid shit.

>Stuck a coin in a nose hole
>Date a girl with a bf and hoping her to be a sane person
>Tried run from dogs
>Eating Corn Flakes with Coke
>Buying a LTD KH
>Tried to .... a drunk hot cousin

Lot of shit, can't remember.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 29, 2013)

I tried to make a hot chocolate protein shake once. Just blew my mind how it can dissolve in cold water but not hot water.




AndruwX said:


> Kinda funny reading people here regretting unprotected sex, I think you guys refer having unprotected sexwith random bitches? With my ex it was birth control + get the dick out before...











> Tried to .... a drunk hot cousin
> Lot of shit, can't remember.


----------



## User Name (Sep 29, 2013)

getting drunk and peeing a smiley face on my roommates bed. needless to say i have to pay for ALL of rent now....

oh yeah, and my kid


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 29, 2013)

AndruwX said:


> Kinda funny reading people here regretting unprotected sex, I think you guys refer having unprotected sexwith random bitches? With my ex it was birth control + get the dick out before...


I always make sure to pull out but neither of the women I was in long term relationships with were on birth control. And the one I had unprotected sex with was when we were both still in high school so I was incredibly worried that I would f*ck up both of our lives by getting her pregnant. Made me reevaluate a lot of stuff and eventually made me break it off with her when I realized I didn't want to spend the rest of my life with her.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 29, 2013)

Picking up the guitar  it's consumed my life to the point where it's literally the only thing I'm good at. If I never started playing guitar, I could probably actually do something useful with my life. *sigh* I have a very love hate relationship with the instrument. 

Smoking fake pot when I was 14, that shit probably almost killed me on more than one one occasion. 

Smoking cigarettes (not the worst, but still stupid in the long run)

Getting into a long distance relationship thinking it would work out in the end

Getting kicked out of private school because of petty drama (however the friends I made at public school are way better).

Selling a Warmoth Strat that I just about stole off of craigslist. 

Buying an indo Jackson 7 over a used, mint 1527. Still kick myself every time I look at my Jackson. 

Smoking pot to cope with depression (it works, but it's probably not the best idea)

Having unprotected sex, which DID actually lead to me knocking my girlfriend up.

Guys, I am on the right path in life I swear.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Suicide attempts.

Getting 'addicted' to self harming.

Getting into several long distance relationships with people i found on 'metal' social sites .

getting with my ex and losing it to her.

Having unprotected sex with said ex (didn't pull out :/ thankfully i ain't no dad). 

smoking when i was in comprehensive school.

Drinking.

Lying to family members


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 29, 2013)

Dropped a balisong (butterfly knife) through my foot, can't feel my big toe anymore.


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 29, 2013)

SOLD MY DEAD FVCKING MINT K7


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 29, 2013)

You guys do realize pulling out isn't really effective birth control right?

May as well spray and pray.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 29, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> You guys do realize pulling out isn't really effective birth control right?
> 
> May as well spray and pray.




I'm inclined to think that pulling out is at least a bit more effective than spraying and praying XD

I always use contraceptives so I'm dodging the worry on that one but still-


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 29, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> I'm inclined to think that pulling out is at least a bit more effective than spraying and praying XD
> 
> I always use contraceptives so I'm dodging the worry on that one but still-



Regardless, if having unprotected sex with a chick is the stupidest thing some of these guys have done, then they have made superb and excellent decisions throughout their entire lives. haha


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 29, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Regardless, if having unprotected sex with a chick is the stupidest thing some of these guys have done, then they have made superb and excellent decisions throughout their entire lives. haha




I don't know man getting a girl pregnant is a pretty life altering event. My stepbrother was one of those "16 and pregnant" dudes and wasn't able to do much else than be a dad right out of high school, 26 with a 3 kids now, one of which is going on 10.

Not to say his life is a trainwreck or anything because the family is doing great but- definitely robbed of some opportunities (IE: College/Universty, Bachelor life, Travelling to exotic places)


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 29, 2013)

Exaggerating of course.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 29, 2013)

I am reasonably sure almost every modern study done on the issue says that the pullout method is actually very nearly as good as the common practices usage of the condom. 

The condom is really all about preventing STDs. It's not that god at preventing birth. 1/5 is pretty ....ing shitty when compared to the best female methods. IUD are like 1/10000.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 29, 2013)

Moved to Arizona in the middle of the ....ing summer.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 29, 2013)

I broke up with my High School sweetheart a few years ago... Horrible time of my life... 















Now she's my wife!


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 30, 2013)

I lent quite a large amount of money to someone many years ago, still have not gotten it back...


----------



## will_shred (Sep 30, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> The condom is really all about preventing STDs. It's not that god at preventing birth. 1/5 is pretty ....ing shitty when compared to the best female methods. IUD are like 1/10000.



what? i'm pretty sure condoms only fail to prevent pregnancy when they break. Ever heard a story of someone getting knocked up because a condom didn't break? No.


----------



## Jake (Sep 30, 2013)

I once stuck my hand in a deep fryer at work accidentally.

Back in high school we stole probably 50 or so street signs from the area, pissed on peoples Christmas lights, rammed porta-johns with cars, egged houses, cars, people. Just tons and tons of stupid ....ed up shit that would've gotten us arrested, but the day I turned 18 I stopped that shit 

I sold my ESP Eclipse

crazy messed up laced drugs, thought I was gonna die, re-lived my whole life that night, saw the beginning and end of time but boy was it terrifying. 

Got drunk as hell and tried to swim in the ocean at 3 am...yeahhh 

I'll have more eventually haha


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 30, 2013)

didnt ditch my weed before I got called down to the principles office in 10th grade. I knew the jig was up, could have thrown it anywhere, but nope, I decided to keep it in my shoe

as far as not using rubbers is concerned, Ill spare the detail, lets just say Ive had two strikes, but no outs and I dont mean kids..
say hello to my little friend






One of those strikes, my mom found out and told me my girl was sent from satan. Idk why I told the girl what she said, I didnt even say it mean or anything but she cried...my mom didnt even mean it mean shes just real religious like that, but yea we broke up...

Oh yea the pre 18 list of stupid shit could go on forever...some buddies and i would steal pink flamingos and lawn gnomes, we made it in the local paper.


----------



## patata (Oct 1, 2013)

Once,at a party,I was going to fight someone but actually punched his brother.
Hello Mr.Black eye.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 1, 2013)

I once had 4 girlfriends at once....


----------



## patata (Oct 1, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> I once had 4 girlfriends at once....



How's that stupid?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 1, 2013)

patata said:


> How's that stupid?




they never knew about each other,just remembering it makes me tired.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 1, 2013)

Went snorkeling (drunk) and grabbed a shark....thing turned faster than anything I've ever seen and came at me. Thought I was dead.

Was drunk one night and we were partying on a deck of a condo we were renting on the beach in FL....19th floor, and I decided to get up and walk on the railing...that deck was almost 20 feet long and I almost fell about 6 times. That was almost 10 years ago and I still have nightmares about it occasionally.

I don't drink anymore.


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 1, 2013)

I was 17 and drunk as piss on everclear screwdrivers (worst fukking idea ever, seriously). I got up in a rage from the bench on my friend's porch, hobbled over to his back yard and started talking shit to his satellite dish. Like, talking shit as in I was ready and willing to fight it.

Everclear is so bad. I hate it.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 3, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> SOLD MY DEAD FVCKING MINT K7


OT, But this thread inspired me to remedy this! Mint K7 on they way, in Firespeak Blue. Although I'll still always cry about my blade grey.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Ooooh, here's another one:
> 
> I got really drunk at Denny's one time(That alone is worth a post in this thread) and spat game to the mid 40's spanish bartender.
> 
> ...



....ing hell. I'm lol'ing so ....ing hard in an almost completely quiet classroom.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 6, 2013)

Umm... I want to say... "your sister."


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> Umm... I want to say... "your sister."



Already been done.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2013)

Drank two-and-a-half bottles of wine in one night and almost died (I was 15-16 - I don't drink anymore for obvious reasons).

I was arrested when I was 16 and that was really stupid...probably a better person because of it, however.

That's it really...since around 16-17 (I'm almost 23) I've been pretty sensible.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 6, 2013)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Already been done.


She gets around.


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 6, 2013)

Lent a cousin money by pawning some precious gear so he could "Pay for his newborn daughter's operation.". Turns out he was secretly a heroine addict. He's done a whole lot more than that to our family. so I hope he rots in prison.


----------



## Eric Von Kimble (Oct 6, 2013)

I pissed in a Gatorade bottle a threw out a window on some kids back in middle school.


----------



## facepalm66 (Oct 7, 2013)

Freestyle bouldering (no safety rock climbing) around 20 - 30m high, right above the street. 
1 mistake = death. 
Man it was awesome


----------



## ReznoERG (Oct 8, 2013)

When I was younger. I was into the whole Asking Alexandria, Attack Attack bullshit. and I was trying to be cool with crabcore and shit. And I tried to lift my guitar over my head but because I had stepped on the patch cord. It caught, I didn't raise the guitar high enough and smacked my self in the face with the guitar. It was a hard mahogany les paul too. I ended up needing to get stitches and I had a black-eye for like two weeks....

Not really the stupidest thing I've done but it's up there and I thought I'd share that..


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 8, 2013)

Your pic and comment go together so well


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 8, 2013)

The music scene sucks so bad here


----------



## abandonist (Oct 8, 2013)

Not .... all the girls I could have ....ed as a teenager.

Man, that's a lot of hot chicks...


----------



## Winspear (Oct 8, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Not .... all the girls I could have ....ed as a teenager.
> 
> Man, that's a lot of hot chicks...



Was thinking about this last night. ....


----------



## Forkface (Oct 8, 2013)

I started smoking...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 8, 2013)

No homo Idk how I ended up taking a bubble bath [with candles] while I was on the phone with a HS buddy that was also taking a bubble bath one night, but I just remember both our dads walked in or something at the same time and we hung up.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 8, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Was thinking about this last night. ....



I mean... dozens - I was practically a gigolo from 13-19. I should have ....ed them all. Got lots of head and the such, but not quite the same.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 8, 2013)

Up until literally a couple days ago when I read that hugh hef lost his virginity at 22, I dont even care anymore, but it used to drive me crazy... Their loss...


----------



## abandonist (Oct 8, 2013)

VD twice. Wrap it up kids. Do you want swabs stuff stuck down your urethra? It's not cool.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 8, 2013)

Me too Well the second time I kind of knew and just said .... it. That was the stupidest part...I actually saw it first....Just said .... it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 8, 2013)

For straightshredd www.youtube.com/v/9-fFHZuIa40


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 8, 2013)

+1 for straight


----------



## AndruwX (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, is cousin ....er 99 here again.
Other shit I did:

- Throwing a coconut to a car's front window
- Try to date a 13 yo girl
- Play Trivium covers
- Play Trivium covers drunk
- Told mom that I listened to metal being her a hard religious woman
- Not confessing to a crush that lasted for 3 years
- Talk about my dick while drunk
- Tried to kiss a best friend's gf... drunk
- Went to local's band event without my parents knowing...and took some pictures with the band that were posted on facebook later on
- Killed my sister's fish by playing "how much can you last out of water?"
- Masturbated while listening to Meshuggah
- Tried to kill myself, several times
- I talked with a girl and said "I think x professor is kind of gay, don't you think?", that professor was her brother
- Played soccer with my glasses on
- Tried to make a "how to basic"-ish video
- Fingered a girl without clipping my nails

And the most stupid shit I have ever done in my life is: Fell in love with a cartoon character and made it public. God, those Msn Messenger times....
I need a psychiatrist.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 8, 2013)

AndruwX said:


> Hey, is cousin ....er 99 here again.
> Other shit I did:
> 
> - Throwing a coconut to a car's front window
> ...


----------



## AndruwX (Oct 8, 2013)

I hope having a picture of a little girl (which it's from a +18 japanese doujinshi) doesn't make me look like a pedophile. Also idontwantpersonally, you look like a nice guy, wanna be my friend?


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 9, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>



Don't say no pls


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 9, 2013)

I was all like sure


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 9, 2013)

Dafuq happened to this thread?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 9, 2013)

Back in 4th grade we had to make a short film for the class so when we were filming it with my friends, I mooned in front of the camera and my friend actually recorded it and couldn't delete it. I was so scared that the whole class would see it so I told my mum so she called to my friends mother who owned the camera so she had to delete it.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 9, 2013)

I got drunk and fought this guy i really didnt know[ play fight, I fight all my friends for a deeper bond] , I had an exacto blade in my pocket, he somehow got it and tried to slit my throat. the blade fell out as he put it to my throat. I dont remember much, but the next day some kids knocked on my door with the blade and told me what happened. I sing for Djod.



Edit oh yea, that same guy, my dad bought me some new shoes, I gave them to the guy to make cool shoe laces patterns, he decided to keep them, i got them back but my dad got pissed and i ran away from home for a few weeks, I took them off and threw them at my dad and started walking, [yes, before bush] my feet were on fire so i couldnt feel anything. I have hated every basic human since...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 10, 2013)

I remember looking for some bar called "old tavern" that didnt exist. I was at a gallery, i left for a while and my dude said they were at a bar, sounded like old tavern I guess. So Every bar I went to with tavern in the name said 'old tavern' was just a few bars ahead. I felt like I was getting closer and closer... I must of went through about 20 bars before someone said wtf is old tavern haha. I was gone for like an hour.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 10, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> I remember looking for some bar called "old tavern" that didnt exist. I was at a gallery, i left for a while and my dude said they were at a bar, sounded like old tavern I guess. So Every bar I went to with tavern in the name said 'old tavern' was just a few bars ahead. I felt like I was getting closer and closer... I must of went through about 20 bars before someone said wtf is old tavern haha. I was gone for like an hour.


----------



## straightshreddd (Oct 14, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> I don't know man getting a girl pregnant is a pretty life altering event. My stepbrother was one of those "16 and pregnant" dudes and wasn't able to do much else than be a dad right out of high school, 26 with a 3 kids now, one of which is going on 10.
> 
> Not to say his life is a trainwreck or anything because the family is doing great but- definitely robbed of some opportunities (IE: College/Universty, Bachelor life, Travelling to exotic places)



I hear you and you're totally right, but the stupidest thing would then be "Getting a chick pregnant and bypassing an eventful youth" not "having unprotected sex, but nothing happened" 

But, yeah. That was always one of my biggest fears as a teen. I'd pull out even with a condom. 




Another stupid thing I did as a teen was pass up a threesome with a cute chick and pretty cute, busty chick because I was head over heels for this other chick. The other chick was/is immensely hot and I did date her for like 5 months after that, but I look back on that night the two chicks wanted it and shake my head. 

They were both super horny and were really wanting some D and I was just not even phased. I seriously could have made a memorable moment that night.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Oct 15, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> First time I took a flight, [maybe? idk] After I sat down, I pressed the button for alcohol service but they told me we had to start flying first.



...there's a button for that?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 15, 2013)

EcoliUVA said:


> ...there's a button for that?



That .gif reminds me of the American Dad episode where both Stan and Steve get huge (and admit it, they were amazing too) boobs. 

WT---F


----------



## Pezshreds (Oct 15, 2013)

I once bought a red bc rich warlock (Still have it 10 years later haha)


----------

